# Who here has used the Godox system?



## Restomage (Jul 6, 2016)

Need some advice. I'm thinking of selling my Nikon speedlights and going for the Godox system. So far I've heard good things about them, the only bad thing being the firmware acting kind of funny, but apparently they released new firmware this week. I'll be using these primarily for weddings, and I'm particularly interested in the built in radio functions of these. I really want to switch to all Nikon SB-5000's, but I can't justify the $600 price tag which is why I'm looking at these. I'm thinking of getting 6 TT685N's. What do you all think? Has anyone used them? I'm currently using Sb-910's and 700's with Yongnuo triggers.

*Please don't post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post links.*


----------



## ronlane (Jul 6, 2016)

I don't have the Godox system, but I have the Adorama Streaklight 360 which is the same as the AD360 and I love it. I think it is a quality unit and I wouldn't think twice about ordering more of the line.


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Aug 8, 2016)

I currently own 3 Nikon speedlights and I have 3 Cheetah lights (re-branded GODOX with a U.S. warranty).  I have 2 CL360's and 1 CL600.  I find myself using the Cheetah lights most of the time that I am using flash.  They have a LOT more power, and they work flawlessly.  I'm now debating selling my 3 Nikon speedlights and replacing them with the new V860's with the built in wireless receivers.   I have nothing but good to say about the Cheetah lights and the Cheetahstand company!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 8, 2016)

ronlane said:


> I don't have the Godox system, but I have the Adorama Streaklight 360 which is the same as the AD360 and I love it. I think it is a quality unit and I wouldn't think twice about ordering more of the line.


I just got this same unit (but as a Godox) and have to echo Ron's comments.  I'm NOT a big proponent of 3rd party/MiC stuff, but this seems to be excellent value for the money, and I will probably order 1-2 more this fall.


----------

